# So close to buying mk1 225



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all

So I'm sooooooo close to buying a 225 however can't decide on what route to take. Buy a clean one to customize and modify myself.

Or

Go with a modifed one already and develop it from there.......

So I'm looking for low miles, with great history. (Isn't everyone haha). I've been doing lots of research in this amazing forum and though it was time to say hello.

Once purchased I hope to be on here regularly. I love forums and the help/ community that great people provide.

Some of my favorite previous cars (which I was on every associated forum) :

Panda 100hp
BMW Z3M 
BMW 130i
Brabus Forfour (truely amazing car) 
Boxster S
Clio 197 F1

So I'm hoping a 225 will live up to the hype.(makes sense over a v6) I'm tempted by a mk2 however I think I prefer the lines of a mk1.

Any advice would be great?? Or any suggestion of cars and bits for sale would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  just find the best example you can modded or not


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like a plan 

Any particular good factory extras I should look for!?!?

Im assuming I should look for impeccable history. Haldex service, belt change etc.

Exterior colour isn't a problem, but I much prefer black interiors over the others that were available.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There was a facelift in early 2002 (lower ride height 18in alloys) so a late 2002 would be better options were Bose,6CD cruise control (easily retro fit) cup holder San nav (not very good) seats are full leather or half leather half alcantara


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Ah ha great. I see interior mirror and a few other changes as well in facelift. I'll probably go for that

Thanks

Do the seats come in Alcantara in the facelift. I do like the look of them.

I see a number of people change the seats for Porsche 996 / Boxster seats. Looks good. Simple swap? However do the TT seats have side airbags??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you go for a late 2003 they should have all of the updates inc 3 bar grill and aero wipers full leather was standard leather alcantara was a no cost option 
The seats are heated and have side airbags some Porsche seats are a straight swap my choice was to go for the pole positions from a qS TT


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Strikem 'So I'm hoping a 225 will live up to the hype.(makes sense over a v6)' - why?


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Hiya griffster,

Well the power output on a 225 can easily match the v6, if not more, with a decent map.

I've had v6 cars before and although great engines, I really like turbo cars. Love the kick they give. I fell that the v6 cars are a bit heavy as well?!?! Well heavier than 225? Am I right?

I do love the front bumper of the v6 cars. I will be looking at getting one for my 225.

I could be swayed to a v6?!?

Can you persuade me?


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Strikem, ok similar thoughts to me really....I am pursuing the 225 re-map route, but I dont think there is much of a 'turbo rush' more linear?

The V6 sounds epic with right exhaust (as does 350z) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISWTzbf ... freload=10

Both these V6s are crying out for the right tuned exhaust


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow

Great videos and yes you're right sounds lovely. But I just feel the 1.8T has more to offer. Just seems a better choice for all round?!?!

I could be also tempted by mk2 2.0T. Heard good things. Also good remaps.

However the allure of mk1 and the fact it was the first to break the mould.....

Decisions decisions ............!!?!

It was actually seeing Luke's (bulterlm) wrapped TT that turned me and made me want one. Beautiful looking. Really shows the lines of the car.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Strikem said:


> Wow
> 
> Great videos and yes you're right sounds lovely. But I just feel the 1.8T has more to offer. Just seems a better choice for all round?!?!
> 
> ...


got a pic, chrome by any chance...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not trying to tempt you but you know you want a mk1 the original and best


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Yellow, yes the original was a bolt from the blue design wise....The Mk2 is a very watered down affair IMHO - akin to Porsche changing the 911 outline to that of a 240z ...absolutely the wrong thing to do...the Mk1 with very minor updates could have gone on like the 911 for decades


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

griffster said:


> Hi Yellow, yes the original was a bolt from the blue design wise....The Mk2 is a very watered down affair IMHO - akin to Porsche changing the 911 outline to that of a 240z ...absolutely the wrong thing to do...the Mk1 with very minor updates could have gone on like the 911 for decades


I put it like this the mk1 is a TT Audi the mk2 and 3 are Audi TTs


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Complete agree.

Yellow_TT, wow your grey TT is GORGEOUS.

I love the look of black roofs on cars. And they look even better on the QS

Luke's car is also beautiful. Though I would love a gloss black roof on it though:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers looks like your talking yourself into a mk1


----------



## zordlyon (May 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Right I nearly had this down to a mk1 225

However the v6 is calling and I don't know why. I had it in my head that a mapped 225 to say 270hp would be an amazing car for say around £4k.

However I think the mk2 v6 will tick more boxes.

Better quality, nicer interior?, quieter.

Can some people who have had both please give some advice? I'm in two minds again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, V6 has to be the most reliable engine, so get a MK1 V6, best engine,best looking & the original Iconic design.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Strikem said:


> Right I nearly had this down to a mk1 225
> 
> However the v6 is calling and I don't know why. I had it in my head that a mapped 225 to say 270hp would be an amazing car for say around £4k.
> 
> ...


Got to be honest I've never owned a mk2 been tempted a couple of times even putting a deposit on a mk2 RS ( would not have been selling the mk1s) even so I think the mk1 has a better quality nicer interior than the mk2 the alloy for things like the vents fuel cap etc is much thinner and to me it's all so corporate Audi


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Strikem said:


> Right I nearly had this down to a mk1 225 . However I think the mk2 v6 will tick more boxes. Can some people who have had both please give some advice? I'm in two minds again.


If you post in the Mk2 section, Tangerine Knight (Kurt), has recently owned both. He may be able to help with your decision (Mk1 all the way for me though)


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello! Welcome!
I have owned both mk1 and 2! mk1 mosano red silver leather interior 225bhp and he was a dream to drive and I have to admit I was a girl racer!!(still am mind!!) but my only problem was fuel with the heavy right foot it was getting costly and the tax was more too!
But my mark 2 white with white wheels,tdi, full leather interior in black 170bhp he too is a dream to drive but(theres a but!!) I would like a little more poke!! Maybe a re map eventually! but I am getting 40 to the gallon and above in the 50s on a long run! and the tax is lower £125. The one thing I most love about my white tt is the spoiler on the rear coming up I find that an amazing piece of technology. And a little more room in the cabin too!
Both cars are exceptional and you cant go wrong with either! The mark one is the icon and always will be!!
kind regards and good luck! probably confused you even more now!!
yveTTe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, V6 has to be the most reliable engine, so get a MK1 V6, best engine,best looking & the original Iconic design.
> Hoggy.


Unless the timing chain stretches then it's big £ to sort


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

My gosh decisions decisions........ Thanks for the replies

So I tried running past my girlfriend and she said this:

If they are both on par (engine, performance etc) and it's just styling (which is a big thing for me, I'm a designer) then tell me why is the mk1 half the price of the mk2??! Is it worth twice the price. (The two cars I'm looking at are mk1 £4k & mk2 £8.5k).

Which is a fair point.

The mk2 being a RS replcia v6 (think is a Regula GTR kit on it) look great in red also. It ticks all the boxes. However bargain blindness tells me the mk1 is surely the one to go for. It's had a remap to 260hp so should be great fun.

If I could find a cheapish 2.0T Quattro mk2 that might be the answer. Maybe remap to 240?? Is that achievable???
However I can only find a handful??!? Rare?

Back to mk1 v mk2 I'm very mechanically minded so I can look after both no problem. However I was hoping there would be a simple deal breaker, like the mk2 is rubbish because of {insert comment} buy a mk1. Lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk1 was designed to be a wow look at me concept car mk2 was designed to fit in with the Audi cooperate image says it all to me often get mk2 coming up behind me and mistake them for other Audis always recognise a mk1
I'll just pop this little picture in here again to help you make the right choice  
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u56 ... no7egg.jpg
And what ever you do don't open this link :wink: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyt ... 62/detail/


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Having had 5 marks 1s prior to mark 2s, I can honestly say my hands were never out of my wallet with the mark 1 - always having to buy parts to replace things which broke, if it wasn't CV boots splitting, it was boost hoses leaking, abs sensors failing, wheel bearings failing, dash pod issues (fuel gauge, missing pixels etc etc), leaking dampers, gaskets leaking oil, clutch peddles braking, door regulator and window switch problems (every mark 1 I had, had issues with the windows not dropping and raising when opening the doors) etc. The Mark 2 is far better built in my experience, brakes are vastly superior etc...

Styling wise it's debatable which is better... As for you misses questioning the value - pretty straight forward really, the mark 2 is a much newer more modern car with potentially less likely to go wrong with it so it's worth much more. As the saying goes, you don't own a mark 1 TT, you support it!

Try and get a drive in both prior to deciding. When I chopped my last mark 1 in against the current mark 2 I drove the two cars back to back and I couldn't believe the difference - the mark 2 drove so much better - made the mark 1 seem horribly old fashioned - I had never noticed it before that as there had always been a gap for me between driving a mark 1 and a mark 2. Everybody's different though and you may prefer the feel of the mark 1 over the mark 2.

Either way, I'm sure you'll enjoy your new TT which ever you go for. Just make sure you are thorough when inspecting which ever car you decide to go for.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

...eee by gum...a 'vet' int Dales! now then, I'll go tut foot of ar stairs 

You lucky lass, I nearly moved up there, and graduate from an oftcomin - Swathghyl Farm by Cam 'ouses twixt Yockenthwaite & Hawes

One of the main reasons I am considering a mapped 225 or poss a V6 is to play int Dales..tis my second 'ome


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Strikem said:


> Right I nearly had this down to a mk1 225
> 
> However the v6 is calling and I don't know why. I had it in my head that a mapped 225 to say 270hp would be an amazing car for say around £4k.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, been listening too much to that V6 clip I gave you!


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

griffster said:


> Strikem said:
> 
> 
> > Right I nearly had this down to a mk1 225
> ...


That V6 sounds almost as nice as my V6 - almost but not quite... :wink:


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> griffster said:
> 
> 
> > Strikem said:
> ...


do load a youtube so we can hear


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Very cheeky! ey! mister ill av u know I don't talk like that! You don't know what youre missing up ear!
You will defo av to come ont one of our meets just for the el of it!
We have just had a great meet and it was "fromt pub tut ouse!"
Come on hurry up and get yourself a TT and join in on the fun!! 
Kind regards 
yvette


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

yveTTe bland said:


> ey! mister ill av u know I don't talk like that!


She does!!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

yveTTe bland said:


> Very cheeky! ey! mister ill av u know I don't talk like that! You don't know what youre missing up ear!
> You will defo av to come ont one of our meets just for the el of it!
> We have just had a great meet and it was "fromt pub tut ouse!"
> Come on hurry up and get yourself a TT and join in on the fun!!
> ...


nowthen... by eck yoo sure sound like northen lass ta me  - yahs reet i shall ave ta get yon TT and give it go round Dales & meet tha folk enall


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Cloud said:


> yveTTe bland said:
> 
> 
> > ey! mister ill av u know I don't talk like that!
> ...


She dunt!!!!!  x


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

yveTTe bland said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > yveTTe bland said:
> ...


Aye tha duz lass! Aye tha duz! :wink:


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strikem said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I'm sooooooo close to buying a 225 however can't decide on what route to take. Buy a clean one to customize and modify myself.
> 
> ...


My wife currently has a smart forfour brabus and as you say amazing little car. Such a underated rare car thats a true pocket rocket especially with a boost.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

griffster said:


> yveTTe bland said:
> 
> 
> > Very cheeky! ey! mister ill av u know I don't talk like that! You don't know what youre missing up ear!
> ...


Hello Mr Griffster!
I think you defo must be a reet Yorkshire lad as you have the talk down to a tee! Im struggling to keep up!!! I barley understand a word!!!!(hehe!) Ive had my Yorkshire dales dictionary out and you are doing great!!!  
kind regards yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Mr Otley! (so sorry im not gud with names im sure its Kevin!! but no offence if it isn't!)
Nice to hear from you we have just had a local meet to Dick Hudsons was a great shame you didn't come the meal was great fun and test drove a mark 3 at Harewood hs which was an eye opener as to how fast they are now!! After my hols in sept please check out im planning a trip to the East Coast and an overnight stay if you and your wife would join us it would be lovely to see that stunning TT again! (of course straws to be drawn again with the kids!!)
My routes are Flamborough Head! so not so Yorkshire really! im a Heinz 57!!
Loving all the stick though!!! bring it on!!!!!!!!!!  
Kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

yveTTe bland said:


> griffster said:
> 
> 
> > yveTTe bland said:
> ...


nowthen..like a bit of stick? - i bet tha do gal --ya brockemowser chasin fell dwellahs reet same - ya need to get out yon dale fa bit - thatl put ya reet 

rekun all folk in tha dale as stutter like tha do.. see ya now int showroom feeling reet thirsty for brew and bfor salesbloke were taknow ya want a mug of Yorkshire's finest...off he goes **** rat up drainpipe & returns wit keys - too embarassed were you like lass? ..Canere it now....'quite fancy a ...T...T..' :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Ey up Yvette, would have loved to come on the cruise but it's the same old story I'm afraid, work, work, work. Once I've finished there, I've to start all over again on the new house!
The car's had to take a bit of a back burner at the moment, as I grab every opportunity to sleep I can.
Sure I'll get another chance to meet everyone again either at a monthly meet or a cruise but I can't imagine it'll be this year now. :? 
They can throw all the stick they want at us Yorkshire Puddins eh? Water off a ducks back, tha sees.
Si thi.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Kevin, 
The monthly meets have been cancelled due to little attendance. (don't want you to arrive to an empty pub!!)
Too much work and not enough play not gud!! So lets be seeing that little bobby dazzler you are hiding!!
kind regards! Yvette


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Mr Griffster!
Yes! im going for some Scottish hospitality in September! Going to see the keplies which I cant wait! And meeting up with a few TTers! considering in driving in reverse all the way though! Its a long way 230 miles I think one way! My poor car will be tired and need is pipe n slippers!! 
I can honestly say I cant make head no tail of your last message there has been quite a few of us trying to de-code it!! Please enlighten!! I am Yorkshire........but not that Yorkshire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (my book couldn't help!!)
Kind regards
yvette


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

yveTTe bland said:


> Dear Mr Griffster!
> Yes! im going for some Scottish hospitality in September! Going to see the keplies which I cant wait! And meeting up with a few TTers! considering in driving in reverse all the way though! Its a long way 230 miles I think one way! My poor car will be tired and need is pipe n slippers!!
> I can honestly say I cant make head no tail of your last message there has been quite a few of us trying to de-code it!! Please enlighten!! I am Yorkshire........but not that Yorkshire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (my book couldn't help!!)
> Kind regards
> yvette


nowthen.....reet clear werthat gal, like beck at foot ma dale


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

yveTTe bland said:


> Going to see the keplies which I cant wait!


Went to see The Kelpies last year, awesome, you will NOT be disappointed.
Try to get to the Falkirk Wheel too, stunning piece of engineering.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you we will do! Ive never been to Scotland so im very excited! my only concern are the bugs! and horse flys as any kinda biting bug think im real tasty! and I end up looking like a rather large red blob!
regards yvette


----------



## Strikem (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone think this tread has been hijacked. Lol
Not that I mind. I'm just about keeping up with the language. (Southerner after all)

I'm still not closer on a mk1. I think I've narrowed it down to 2no 225's.

However choosing between them is hard. Pretty much the same, both modifed.

Both have pitfalls and pros.

Any decent 225's in the for sale section anyone?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Strikem said:


> Anyone think this tread has been hijacked. Lol
> Not that I mind. I'm just about keeping up with the language. (Southerner after all)


I was thinking the same, but you know what these Yorkshire folk are like - to tight to start their own threads! :wink: :lol:

There's a nice silver 225 with red interior in the for sale section. Email me at [email protected] if you want me to forward details.


----------

